# Subaru rally car in the terrain park



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

YouTube - [0-60] Ken Block's snowboard/rally bit from DC's Mtn.Lab 1.5


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Sweet! I'm thinking about getting one. A Subaru WRX, that is.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Get the Outback Sport if you want an Impreza. It has more ground clearance, better gas mileage, still has AWD and isn't so strongly associated with immaturity.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

This is a way cool video, but I cringe at the chances these guys take. A screw up and one is messed up for life. It does't seem worth it, unless you are getting paid a lot, which I doubt here.


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

basil said:


> I cringe at the chances these guys take. A screw up and one is messed up for life. It does't seem worth it, unless you are getting paid a lot, which I doubt here.



Kind of sounds like kayaking!


----------



## b dash rian (Mar 30, 2007)

haha, this video has been reposted on AWDpirates 5 times now. 

Basil, what chances are you refering too? Ken Block is a professional driver, all the snowboarders are professional snowboarders. they are all getting paid plenty (Ken Block is one of the owners of DC shoes, and placed 2nd in the Rally America champs in 2006). IDK about the snowboarders, but Ken Block is a driver i'd trust while jumping over him...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> Get the Outback Sport if you want an Impreza. It has more ground clearance, better gas mileage, still has AWD and isn't so strongly associated with immaturity.


hehee.......dispite my avatar, I would concur Outback, if not the "sport" part. I love my WRX, but if I bought a new Subaru today it would have to be the Outback XT. All the fun of the WRX with a better interior and better utility.

The clearance difference isn't that huge between the Sport and 2.5 RS/WRX versions of the Impreza. If you want clearance, go with the Legacy Outback (GT for the turbo:twisted.

As for the stunts in that video, I didn't see any major risks taken (other then wreckin the paint job on that rally car). I quite enjoyed it, and it made me wish I had the money to play around like that. I would say that Ken Block has done much more dangerous stuff (like that huge ass jump he did). Those guys know what they are doing.

JH


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

*2002 WRX wagon*

I've got the WRX 2002 wagon. Love it. Definitely lags under 3000 rpm, but that is the downside to the turbo. If you are willing to sacrifice some clutch, not a problem. Otherwise stop-and-go traffic can be annoying. Very few cars/trucks keep up on the hills on the I-70 trip to Summit. 

You can get it pretty deep on a moderate 4WD trail, but the clearance will have you cringing at every scrape and the smell of the clutch (due to weak >3000 rpm torque) will be unbearable, especially on steep technical hills. Ask me how I know.

Interior room isn't too bad. I could fit my Gus inside with the passenger seat all the way forward. No room for passengers obviously. Fits 4 people fine, but wouldn't want to travel to Gauley with that many.

Not too impressed with the milage. I get an average of 25 mpg now. Best I ever get is 29, and that is driving it like a grandma-- which is real hard to do in a car like that.

BSOE, I somewhat agree, but only with the STi version. That fin and huge scoop look ridiculous. The car is f'kin sick though.

-d


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Should have shown a video of it in the shop. That was my WRX's favorite spot. I miss the 3k-7k surge but not the bs with the dealer.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Livingston said:


> I've got the WRX 2002 wagon. Love it. Definitely lags under 3000 rpm, but that is the downside to the turbo. If you are willing to sacrifice some clutch, not a problem. Otherwise stop-and-go traffic can be annoying. Very few cars/trucks keep up on the hills on the I-70 trip to Summit.
> 
> You can get it pretty deep on a moderate 4WD trail, but the clearance will have you cringing at every scrape and the smell of the clutch (due to weak >3000 rpm torque) will be unbearable, especially on steep technical hills. Ask me how I know.
> 
> ...


THe fun thing is, with minimal money spent, you can up the HP and lower the lag time considerably in the Rex. Just adding an aftermarket up pipe will net you 500rpm sooner with full boost, without negatively effecting emissions either. Get that and an open-source aftermarket ECU reflash and you'll be amazed at the difference, all without effecting mileage (if anything its better since the engine runs smoother). Its still not going to be as quick as the STI version, but its close.

Its funny, every time I think about getting something new, I always kick myself in the head since it comes back to the fact that there isn't much more I would want from my car. Mileage isn't great, and the interior could be better, but other then that there isn't much at fault for every day driving or even mild offroad stuff. In the summers I make it a point to go into Red Cliff over Vail Pass when I go to visit family, just for the fun of it. A lot of it is graded, but there are some nasty parts with big ruts and such, and it does just fine. I love my car and I can't see myself ever (and I mean ever) getting rid of it. I may get something new, but I have a feeling that the Rex will be in the family for a very long time.

JH

p.s. If anyone has any questions or anything about the open source tuning scene or anything, feel free to ask me. I don't tune myself, but I have the software and such that you need to upload the new ECU maps.


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

That video is pretty cool! I remember a skate board video from years ago with a Range Rover jumping stuff.

I get to pick up my 08 Outback Sport Tuesday--I'm excited for a new car!


----------

